# Hellraiser Remake



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

*Hellraiser Series*

Sunday, I was watching the Sci-Fi channel and they played a block of Hellraiser films. I never saw, *Inferno *, *Hellseeker*, *Deader*, or *Hellworld*. I thought I would hate them, but they weren't that bad.

I really liked *Inferno*. The others really got weird after this one.
But *Hellworld* didn't even seem like a Hellraiser film at all.

I wonder if they will be any more HR films and where can they possibly go with this franchise?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

If rumours are to be believed (and usually they aren't) Clive Barker is in negotiations to regain rights to the franchise so he can make a final film that centers around the final death of the Lead Cenobite, Pinhead. It's a pretty safe thing to simply discount anything after Bloodline. Most people detest that film, but I think it's on a par with the second film and is easily superior to Hell on Earth. Like I said everything afterward is pretty much a bust. I only own Hellseeker because of the return of Kirsty Cotton and nothing more.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I saw them too..and loved them all...my standards are so low.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

From the mouth of Clive Barker himself:

"I just want to have five minutes to bring you up to date on the Hellraiser situation, so that we don't surprise anybody!

"They're going to remake Hellraiser One with a lot more money and they've invited me to write it - the invitation came from Bob Weinstein - which I am going to do, on the basis that if I don't do it, it will be done in some way that I probably won't like!

"It's only that one that I really, really, really care about in terms of its remake value - and it'll be kind of fun to have the extra money to do the effects and all that cool stuff.

"So it puts me in the situation of writing both the beginning and the end of Pinhead at the same time - 'In my end is my beginning&#8230;' I'm not in the middle, as it were, I'm leaving out his middle age, I'm just dealing with his beginning and his end.

"I'm excited about it - actually it'll be kinda cool to revisit it once and see if there are things we can do to it which will make it significantly better.

"I wouldn't wish to direct - I only want to write and be a part of the producing team. I wouldn't want to revisit something that I did as a director, something that I did all those years ago: that would be too, in a way, painful - not painful but weird, difficult, strange&#8230;

"I am very happy at the idea of having some more money for the cool stuff - I don't know how much more money, but it's got to be more than the $900,000 that we had the first time!"​


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yet more of what I posted yesterday. This from Ryan Rotten over at _Fangoria:_

"HELLRAISER fans spent their weekend in either a state of dribbling puzzlement or utter elation following last Friday's announcement of a new Pinhead film. If you're now catching up, to sum up the drama in one word: remake. Yes, Dimension is moving ahead with a redux of the '87 film, and Clive Barker is back to pen the update (for his reasons, see that news item). Fango happened to catch up to the man last night during the Screamfest Awards dinner (where Barker accepted a Lifetime Achievement nod, pictured above), where he also revealed that his latest novel, THE SCARLET GOSPELS (which will chronicle Pinhead's demise), is now weighing in at 3,000-plus pages.

With a definitive end to this project in sight soon enough, where does that leave room for Barker to pen that new HELLRAISER-especially with so many other irons in the fire? "When I'm done with GOSPELS, I'll begin writing HELLRAISER 1 while I'm doing the paintings for ABARAT part three," Barker laughs, the insanity of such an undertaking not lost on him. "I just wouldn't be at peace with myself if I gave this [remake] writing gig to somebody else, and I've always had in the back of my head what I wanted to do. There are things which are going into the movie which I've had tucked in my brain for years.

"I haven't talked to anybody else [involved in the original] about this," he adds, instantly answering those fans pondering Doug "Pinhead" Bradley's place in the new film. "I'm going to write it and see how it goes. I'm hoping Doug will be back [but] this will be a different Pinhead." That said, will the new HELLRAISER reflect any themes, characters or events revealed in GOSPELS? "Oh yeah, of course!" Barker teases. "Do you really think I wouldn't do that?"​


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm thrilled - if it's done right... While the first film made Pinhead iconic - the story setting just didn't do it from my perspective. Maybe I thought the screen play was poor - I can't put my finger on it. 

But I trust Barker - and with a company wanting to put some cash behind it... hopefully it won't be about a "group of teenagers on a weekend trip!"


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

-sigh-
Ok, this might be the only remake that I give a chance. And that's only because of Clive's involvment in the project.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I hope it gets done right, and if so, then not a bad idea!!!


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

Now... I'm so not into the current overkill we're in of the gritty, raw, artless horror movies. Call it "too much of a _good_ thing" if that makes you more comfortable. But I'd actually be down for something like that as long as Clive Barker will be making it. I'm not a huge fan or anything, but I really like his imagination. That plus big budget should at least equal something interesting.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm sceptical. I like the original and with the character of Pinhead changing, I just don't know....


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

Well I like the original too. But it wasn't perfect. So maybe the concept could be improved somehow.

I don't know how to be skeptical about a project like this. Too much raw talent.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I have stated elsewhere, and I am sure I have here, I just don't want to slog around and find just where I made the statement, but I am no longer a chief advocate against remakes. As long as they do it right, i.e. no frame by frame re-filming, no stupid plot where none existed before, not getting people they snagged at a Justin Timberlake video shoot to star, and having a halfway competent director and screenwriter who love the source material, then I see no real problem with it. Eventually, they're all going to be remade anyhow, even the crappy ones. So, we might as well sit back and watch it unfold; like it or not.

One of the latest that I'm interested in seeing how they handle it, is the remake of one of my Top 10 Horror Films of All Time, *Hellraiser*. Even with it's obvious flaws, it still stands the test of time as one of the most breathtaking Horror experiences unleashed on the viewing public. Will I see this when it's released in the theaters one of these good ol' days? Sure. If it's done wrong, I will also be heading up the pack wanting to run the people responsible for the abortion they made of one of my favorite films out of the industry never to return.

That being said, check out all the gory news to be had over here:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/14779

I have to step back in here and say I take exception to director Pascal Lagier's statement about everyone hating *Hellraiser: Bloodline *(The fourth installment) More and more people I meet seem to like this movie, so that doesn't constitute "everyone," in my book. Just make "your" film, dude, and shut yer bloody cake hole about that one. Lets see how you handle that particular job before removing the proverbial beam from thine neighbors eye.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm fairly excited. Should be interesting with the kind of special effects we can achive now.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The torture just never stops...and I don't mean this in the good way when it comes to this particular franchise:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15160


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

From Bloody Disgusting:

The other day we posted some images created by FX artists Gary J. Tunnicliffe, which was his own personal campaign piece to create the new Pinhead in Dimension Films' *Hellraiser*, which is set to be written and directed by Pascal Laugier. The problem? A bunch of people seem to be confused on what these pictures were - and many seem to think it really is the new Pinhead! Not so... read beyond the break to see what Pascal Laugier had to say to Bloody-Disgusting.

_Hello Brad,

I'm more or less forced to write you this message since the supposedly new Pinead photos are confusing people...

The stills of the new Pinhead you published on your site a few days ago have NOTHING TO DO with the official HELLRAISER reboot project I'm preparing.

I know you already made it clear in your article but you know how internet works : these photos being published in various sites without any details or explanation, a lot of fans seem to think that the new Pinhead will look like that. My answer is : NO HE WON'T.

This version of Pinhead came from the vision of Gary J. Tunnicliffe and not mine or my producer's. I never met Gary and although I respect him a lot, I want to be very clear about the fact that my vision of the character will be TOTALLY different.

The new look of Pinhead is a VERY imortant matter to all of us.

Pascal Laugier_


----------



## puzzleboxmaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Why remake something that was already good? Please don't ruin it.....


----------



## puzzleboxmaker (Nov 11, 2012)

My faves are only 1 and 2.
That's it...that's all that matters...


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Heh, apparently it's the eternal gonna-be-remade flick.


----------

